# Large red spider native to PA?



## gambite (Jun 29, 2008)

Someone asked me about it. She said she found a large red spider on her leg, somewhere in PA. Anyone know of any spiders like this?


----------



## proper_tea (Jun 29, 2008)

Could be a sow bug killer... I can't think of the latin right now, but I've found them up to 1.5", which can seem huge if you're not expecting it.  They're also quite sinister looking... big ol' jaws...

I've got 2 males and a female living in a deli cup together.

-c


----------



## clearlysaid (Jun 29, 2008)

proper_tea said:


> Could be a sow bug killer... I can't think of the latin right now, but I've found them up to 1.5", which can seem huge if you're not expecting it.  They're also quite sinister looking... big ol' jaws...
> 
> I've got 2 males and a female living in a deli cup together.
> 
> -c


Dysdera crocata... scientific name of the pillbug killer.


----------



## crpy (Jun 29, 2008)

proper_tea said:


> Could be a sow bug killer... I can't think of the latin right now, but I've found them up to 1.5", which can seem huge if you're not expecting it.  They're also quite sinister looking... big ol' jaws...
> 
> I've got 2 males and a female living in a deli cup together.
> 
> -c


1.5, man I did not know they got that big:?


----------

